# Best Equitation Contest!



## SFMoneyMarket (Sep 20, 2008)

Best Eq Walk:









Best Eq Trot:

























Best Eq Canter:

























Best Eq O/F Under 3':

























Best Eq O/F Over 3':


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Friendly Bump.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Best Equitation Walk:









Best Equitation Canter:









Best Equitation Over Fences- Under 3':


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

Best Equitation Walk:


























Best Equitation Trot:


























Best Equitation Canter:


















Best Equitation Over-Fences Under 3':



























Best Equitation Over-Fences Over 3':


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

4. Best Equitation Over Fences - under 3' 

5. Best Equitation Over Fences - Over 3'


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

1. Best Equitation Walk
























2. Best Equitation Trot
























3. Best Equitation Canter
























4. Best Equitation Over Fences - Under 3'
























5. Best Equitation Over Fences - Over 3'


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

Best equitation trot


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

3. Best equitation canter


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

4. Best eq under 3'


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

http://i25.tinypic.com/23r8shk.jpg
Continental Zip class 2
please click on it


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh ya his name is zippie


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Contest closes tomorrow! Also, the winner will receive a photoshop and the runner-up will get an avatar both made by me.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Buddy & I, 'just hangin out'

Best Equitation:

Jumping under 3' (i think)
















Trot








Canter


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

oopppie..... got the 'classes' the wrong way round :S

First 2 canter, 3rd one trot, & the last 2 jumping (under 3' i think.. not sure)


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Alright, contest closes now! I will get the polls up soon.


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

awww. I hope I'm not to late?


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc (May 16, 2009)

Best Equitation Trot
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/P7190153.jpg
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/show18.jpg

Best Equitation Canter
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/show29.jpg
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/Capture38.jpg

Jumping Equitation - Under 3'
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/IMG_0514.jpg
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/100_0132.jpg

Oh, I kind of missed the post when you said it was closed


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry you two. The contest closed earlier this morning. :-|


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh how fun  Ok...

*Best Equitation Trot*


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Oops just realized the contest is closed - sorry :-(


----------



## fuzzyfeet (Aug 29, 2009)

3. Best Equitation Canter


----------

